# رسالة الى كل المسلميين حكايتى مع «كريستين» (١)



## BITAR (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*حكايتى مع «كريستين» (١)*​ 
*بقلم محمد البرغوثى ١٥/ ٩/ ٢٠١٠*
*كلما قرأت خبراً فى جريدة أو سمعت أحداً يتحدث عن اعتناق فتاة أو سيدة مسيحية للإسلام، تذكرت على الفور حكايتى مع «كريستين».*
*وقعت الحكاية حوالى عام ١٩٩٣، حين أخبرنى زميل بقسم الحوادث فى جريدة الأهرام المسائى، أن تحت يده «قنبلة صحفية».. «انفراد جامد جداً». كنت مشرفاً آنذاك على قسم الحوادث والقضايا بالجريدة.. وكان الزميل معى فى القسم ذاته، ولهذا السبب كان الزميل مضطراً لإخبارى بمضمون الخبطة الصحفية التى سننفرد بها.*
*بعد يومين قدم لى الزميل فتاة صغيرة وهو يهمس فى أذنى بالسر الخطير: هذه الآنسة كانت قبل أسابيع «كريستين» المسيحية، ثم هداها الله إلى الإسلام وأصبح اسمها «الأخت فاطمة».*
*لا أعرف ما الذى ظهر على وجهى حتى يصاب زميلى بكل هذا الإحباط، فأنا لم أستقبل خبطة «كريستين التى أصبحت فاطمة» بالاندهاش الواجب ولا بالفرح اللائق، بل العكس تماماً هو ما حدث، فقد اعتصرنى إحساس رهيب بالحرام، لم يسبق لى أبداً أن شعرت به.*
*كانت الفتاة فى العشرين من عمرها تقريباً، ترتدى عباءة سوداء وتغطى رأسها بطرحة كانت تنزاح كل دقيقة لتكشف عن شعر مصبوغ بصبغة رديئة، وكان واضحاً أنها تعانى من سوء تغذية ومن أرق مزمن أصاباها بنحول شديد.*
*طلبت من زميلى أن نؤجل نشر الموضوع قليلاً حتى نجلس سوياً مع «فاطمة التى كانت كريستين» وأقنعت البنت بأن التسرع فى النشر قد يؤدى إلى أخطاء تضرها. *
*وفى اليوم التالى التقينا لأكتشف أننى أمام أزمة إنسانية متكررة، فهذه فتاة أخرى عجزت تماماً عن التوافق مع أسرتها، ولم تجد أحداً بين أقاربها يحتوى أزمتها الرهيبة مع أب فقير وشديد القسوة، وظلت تنتقل بحكايتها من جار إلى آخر، ومن جارة إلى أخرى، حتى وصلت إلى رجل مسلم استضافها فى بيته - إثر هروبها من بيت أسرتها - وبعد أسبوعين من كرم الضيافة عرض عليها الإسلام فأسلمت وتحولت من كريستين إلى فاطمة.*
*كانت الأسابيع الأولى التى قضتها كريستين فى بيت الرجل المسلم نعيماً لا يقارن أبداً بجحيم الإقامة مع أب مدمن.. ومع الأيام شعرت زوجة الرجل المسلم بأن زوجها يعامل كريستين ليس بوصفها «فاطمة» التى هداها للإسلام، ولكن بوصفها أولاً أنثى صغيرة أجمل كثيراً من «الزوجة التخينة النكدية» التى كشرت عن أنيابها وأخذت تراقب كل تصرفاته مع البنت.. وإذا بها ذات يوم تفاجئه بقولها: «اسمع يا راجل يا واطى يا طفس.. يا أنا يا البت المقرودة دى فى البيت».*
*لم يجد «الواطى الطفس» حلاً أفضل من أن يقنع البنت بأن تلجأ إلى الصحافة وتنشر قصتها، والمؤكد أن رجال أعمال «أمة محمد» سيتبرعون لها بشقة وبأثاث فاخر وبأموال كثيرة ووظيفة دائمة. فجاءت البنت إلى «الأهرام المسائى» فالتقطها الزميل واثقاً من أنه وقع على خبطة صحفية.*
*بعد ساعات من جلوسنا معاً، اتضح لى وللزميل أن «البنت» لا تعرف شيئاً عن الإسلام، ولا تكاد أيضاً تعرف شيئاً عن المسيحية.*​*المصرى اليوم فى 15 / 9 / 2010 *
*الرابط*
http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article2.aspx?ArticleID=269678&IssueID=1894​


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2010)

أشكرك أخى بيتر
موضوع حلو ورائع وجميل جدااا

عجبنى للغايه .. لأنه يحكى حقائق وبجرؤه 
وشرف صحفى
سلام الرب يسوع معاكم أخى الحبيب


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*قصة جميلة جدا
وياريت فعلا البنات تتعظ من القصة دي
ومش عشان في مشاكل عندها تلجأ لدين الاخر
ربنا يحافظ علي بناته
*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*حقيقاً القصة دي بتحصل كتير في مصر

مع تغيير الأشخاص

اما بالنسبة للي بيأسلموا من غير ما يعرفوا الاسلام 

فدول مفيش اكتر منهم

سواء عربياً أو أجنبياً

ومنهم علي سبيل المثال 

مدمدم رزول الله :d

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oqx5bK_cAFM
*​


----------



## Rosetta (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*و هذا هو حال كل من أسلم من بناتنا المسيحيات 
فلو عرفوا الاسلام لما اسلموا

شكراااااا اخي بيتر للموضوع

ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## Critic (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*رجل مسلم ينشر مقال كهذا !*
*هذا مؤشر جيد فعلا و صاعقة على رأس المتعصبين و لن يستبعد ان ينهالوا عليه بالشتائم او تكفير او ازدراء الخ الخ !*


----------



## احلى ديانة (17 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يستر على الراجل دة وكمية المهاجمة الى هياخدها

وفعلا دا الواقع الى بيحصل اليومين دول 

وهما عارفين الكدبة وبيصدقوها ​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 سبتمبر 2010)

رائع جدا استاذ بيتر

وفعلا ده حال البنات اللى بتسلم

فقر او اغواء او هرب من مشكلة

ومتفرقش معاها هى لا ليها لا فى المسيحية  ولافى الاسلام

شكرا استاذ بيتر للخبر​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 سبتمبر 2010)

علشان كده عايزين نزود الوعي الديني بين الشباب 
والاطفال والكبار كمان 
ربنا ير حمنا


----------



## vetaa (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*جميله قوى جرائته
ربنا يحمى كل اولادة وينور عقول الجميع

شكرا يا استاذنا
*


----------



## MATTEW (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*الأسف الكنيسه لا اعلم هل اصبحت في موقف ضعف لا تسيطر علي الرعيه و تعرف من هو فاهم بالعقيده ام لا 

لا اعرف اين دور الكنيسه بعد دور الأسره الان الاسره الان اصبحت الي زوال في التربيه الدينيه 

فهل الكنيسه ايضا في زوال من التربيه الدينيه 

لا اعلم !

عجبي علي هذا العالم 
*


----------



## govany shenoda (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جميل اوي القصه ديه 
لانها بتعرف الناس الي فراحنين لما حد بيسلم
ويقولو رجع للدين الصح
هو ده الصح
حقيقيً القصة دي بتحصل كتير في مصر
ربنا يحافظ علي كل اولاده​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (17 سبتمبر 2010)

هى دى الخقيقية ان ما فيش حد بيروح الاسلام علشان الدين 

كلها اغراءت مادية وميول عاطفة كاذبة شكرا بيتر على الخبر​


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*قصة رائعة 
وياريت كل الناس تعرف ان اللىبياسلم مش عشان حابب الاسلام لكن عشان الظروف 
ربنا يحافظ على ولاده 
شكرا لك كتير استاذ بيتر
سلام يسوع معك
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 سبتمبر 2010)

القصه دى تحذير قوى اللهجه لأى شخص بيسيب مسيحه وخلاصه من أجل منافع ماديه أو حب أو أى كلام فــــــــــارغ فى النهايه بعد مايهللوا بيهم شويه بيرموهم رمية الكلاب ويبوصلهم على أن انهم غير أمناء والوضع ده حصل مع ناس كتير فى المجتمع اللى عايش فيه.......ربنا يباركك  وشكرا لنقل الخبر


----------



## Bent Christ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

_*فعلا هو ده اللى بيحصل
يا جماعه خلو بالكو من عيالكو
شكرااااااا يا بيتر​*_


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

فعلا حكاية مهمة جداااااااا
ويارب يحصل اتعاظ  من خلالها
خصوصا وان اللى مقدمها (محمد) 
ربنا موجود
ميرسى استاذى لحضرتك
​


----------



## besm alslib (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*للاسف ان نشوف في اهالي باسرنا المسيحيه بهالشكل*

*والمشكله انهم مش بيعرفو ان اسلوبهم وتعاملهم مع ابنائهم هو السبب في اي شي بيصير*

*وبعدها يقولو ليه يا رب يصير هيك مع انهم هما السبب اصلا*

*بتمنى بجد يصير عنا وعي اكبر وتفقد اكبر من الكنيسه لابنائها *

*اكيد كل راعي بيعرف رعيته وعددها يا ريت بجد يكون في اهتمام اكبر لحتى ما نشوف كريستينات تانيه*


*اشكرك اخي على الخبر 


*​


----------



## SALVATION (17 سبتمبر 2010)

_اولا احى هذا الصحفى لصرحتة _
_ثانيا مش عارف اقول المشكلة فين فى الاهل اللى مش بس امتنعوا عن الصرف على الفتاة كمان بخلوا عليها فى تعليم المسيحية كمان فين الكنيسة ودورها اعتقد لو البنت لقة حضن حنين يضمها فى الكنيسة مكنتش اترددت ثانية انها تترمى فى حمى _
_مش عارف حاسس انى انا كمان مشترك فى مأسات كرستين _
_المشكلة مش فى البنت ولا من عرض عليها الاسلام قد ما هى مشكلة كون بحالة وقلوب اتحجرت تمد ايد العون بمقابل_
_بس عندى قوة داخليه بتقولى لو البنت فكرت انها ترفع عنيها الى السماء مكنش ده يكون حالها_
_وكل اللى بنفس مأستها _
_يد العون والمسنده بدون مقابل هى من الله فقط_
_شكراا لعرض الرسالة أ/ بيتر_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## Coptic Man (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الاستاذ محمد البرغوثي

تحية تقدير بجد لانك صحفي فعلا وتدرك ماهي الصحافة

وشكرا يا استاذ بيتر لنقل الخبر


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

لازم يكون فى توعيه اكتر ومش بسبب مشاكل فى البيت مهما كانت صعوبتها
تلجأ لحل زى ده
ربنا يحافظ على الجميع
ثانكس بيتر​


----------



## فادية (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*جميل جدا اخي العزيز*
*ودي هي الحقيقة بعينها*
*لو في انسان فاهم  المسيحية  الحقيقية  ولا  مشاكل  الدنيا  كلها  ولا  كنوز الدنيا كلها هتخليه  يغير  عقيدته ومسيحيته *
*تسلم ايديك*​


----------



## mero_engel (17 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يحمي بناته 
وتكون تجربه يتعظو منها
ميرسي يا استاذ بيتر تسلم ايدك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرسى بيتر لإثارة هذه المشكلة المتكررة
وياريت الأهالى يتعظوا ويحوطوا على بناتهم ويحرثوا على ذهابهم للكنيسة


----------



## mora22 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

المؤثر فى القصه هو موقف الاسره علشان كده اى حاله تغير عن المسيحيه
او اى انحراف للابناء بيكون السبب الرئيسى عدم الاهتمام والاهمال الاسرى
​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*لو تم ذبح واحد منهم لما تكرر الامر مجددا
ان المسيحيين ضعفاء ويتخاذلون في شرفهم فلا تأسفوا عما يجري لنا
ولتنتظروا النجدة السمائية التي تعتبر البديل لخوفكم​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> *ولتنتظروا النجدة السمائية التي تعتبر البديل لخوفكم*




*هتيجي*

*هتيجي بان البنت هترجع للمسيح في يوم لو قلبها مش غليظ و اتعامت مع صوته *

*زي ربا قعوار كدا*

*ربنا يفتح عينيها*

*سلام*​


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2010)

المال بعد الاحيان يفعل كل شيء

لهذا الرب حذرنا منه لم يكن يقصد الاغنياء

بقدر ما كان يقصد افهامنا انه بالمال ممكن ان تشترى النفوس

الضعيفة

مشكور اخي بيتر

على المقال


----------



## just member (18 سبتمبر 2010)

هايدا حقيقة الوضع لكل بنت تذهب لهايدا الدين دون ادراك او وعى


----------



## beleb 2000 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام المسيح يكون معكم التعليق الوحيد علي الوضوع ده  وايلي يطمئنا ان ربنا بيشتغل معنا ومش سايب اولاده لوحدهم لان اعتراف صحفي بهذه الواقعه ليس الا تدخل منرب المجد يسوع واخيرا  الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون امين


----------



## happy angel (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*قصة جميله قوى 
ربنا يحمى كل اولادة*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*زي ما قلت قبل كده
الاهل هما المسئوليين الاول في ده كله
وبعد كده الكنيسه بتكون مسئوله برضه
لان اهمال اولادنا جوه بيدورا علي الاهتمام بره
حتي لو المقابل تغيير ديانه لم يعرفوا غير اسمها
شكرا ع المقال المهم جدااا
وانا اعتبره خبطه صحفيه من صحفي محترم​*


----------



## twety (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*كده احنا اكيييييييييييد اكيييييد فى مصر
ربنا يرحم شعبه
ويهديهم ويعرفهم ان الدين اعمال مش بالكلام

شكرا يا استاذنا 
*


----------



## MAJI (19 سبتمبر 2010)

هذا ما يسمى التصيد في الماء العكر
استغلال الظروف المادية او الاجتماعية او حتى العاطفية
بمارس مثل هذا العمل في الخليج للشغالات الفيلبينيات 
وايضا لكل مسيحي يعمل هناك ضاغطين عليه من خلال  عمله
تحية لهذا الصحفي الجرئ بالحق
ونحن ايضا لنا دور في توعية وجذب اولادنا وبناتنا الى الاجواء المسيحية
وشكرا على الخبر
ربنا يحفظ اولادو وبناتو


----------



## DODY2010 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يحافظ علي بناته في كل المسكونه


----------



## BITAR (21 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> أشكرك أخى بيتر
> موضوع حلو ورائع وجميل جدااا
> 
> عجبنى للغايه .. لأنه يحكى حقائق وبجرؤه
> ...


* اتفق معك يا نهيسى *
*انه*
*صحفى جرىء *​


----------



## BITAR (21 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *قصة جميلة جدا*
> 
> *وياريت فعلا البنات تتعظ من القصة دي*
> *ومش عشان في مشاكل عندها تلجأ لدين الاخر*
> *ربنا يحافظ علي بناته*​


* نتمنى من الاسر عدم ترك اولادهم الى هذه المرحله*
*مرحله اللجوء للاخر*​


----------



## BITAR (21 سبتمبر 2010)

coptic adel قال:


> *حقيقاً القصة دي بتحصل كتير في مصر*​
> 
> *مع تغيير الأشخاص*​
> *اما بالنسبة للي بيأسلموا من غير ما يعرفوا الاسلام *​
> ...


* للاسف تحث فعلا كثيرا*
*ونحن لا نتعلم*
*بسبب الثقه الزائدة فى انجالنا*
*وعدم الحديث الدينى فى البيت*
*تاركيين*
*الدين للكنيسه فقط*
*وهذا خطا شائع*​


----------



## BITAR (21 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *و هذا هو حال كل من أسلم من بناتنا المسيحيات ​*
> *فلو عرفوا الاسلام لما اسلموا*​
> *شكراااااا اخي بيتر للموضوع*​
> 
> *ربنا يباركك *​


* للاسف لا فرق معهم*
*لانهم لا يعرفون المسيحيه اصلا*​


----------



## BITAR (21 سبتمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *رجل مسلم ينشر مقال كهذا !*
> *هذا مؤشر جيد فعلا و صاعقة على رأس المتعصبين و لن يستبعد ان ينهالوا عليه بالشتائم او تكفير او ازدراء الخ الخ !*


* غير مستبعد طبعا*
*لان*
*القلوب الحجريه موجودة*
*ومش بعيد*
*اهدار دمة*​


----------



## BITAR (21 سبتمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> ربنا يستر على الراجل دة وكمية المهاجمة الى هياخدها​
> 
> وفعلا دا الواقع الى بيحصل اليومين دول ​
> 
> وهما عارفين الكدبة وبيصدقوها ​


* ربنا يستر على بناتنا وابنائنا*
*وعلى هذا الصحفى الشجاع*​


----------



## BITAR (21 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> رائع جدا استاذ بيتر​
> 
> وفعلا ده حال البنات اللى بتسلم​
> فقر او اغواء او هرب من مشكلة​
> ...


* للاسف الشديد*
*والمفروض*
*الاسرة تاخذ فى الاعتبار*
*التربيه المسيحية فى المنزل مع الكنيسة*​


----------



## BITAR (21 سبتمبر 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> علشان كده عايزين نزود الوعي الديني بين الشباب
> والاطفال والكبار كمان
> ربنا ير حمنا


* يا ريت يكون فى هذا الوعى الدينى للجميع*​


----------



## BITAR (21 سبتمبر 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *جميله قوى جرائته*
> *ربنا يحمى كل اولادة وينور عقول الجميع*
> 
> *شكرا يا استاذنا*


* حقا ربنا يحمى اولادة وينور عقولهم*​


----------



## Alcrusader (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*الحق هنا عل الأهل أولاً، لأنه في البيت يتربى الإنسان.
وثانياً هناك دور للكنيسة أيضاً. فعلى الكنيسة أن تهتم أكثر بهذه الحالات ، ولكن أنا أعرف أن الكنيسة مش قادرة تفعل كل شئ...
لذلك لنصلي لهذه الناس كرمال الرب ينور طريقهم....*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 سبتمبر 2010)

على فكرة اغلبية البنات اللى بتروح كدة مش يعرفوا دة ولا دة
​


----------



## BITAR (21 سبتمبر 2010)

mattew قال:


> *الأسف الكنيسه لا اعلم هل اصبحت في موقف ضعف لا تسيطر علي الرعيه و تعرف من هو فاهم بالعقيده ام لا *
> 
> *لا اعرف اين دور الكنيسه بعد دور الأسره الان الاسره الان اصبحت الي زوال في التربيه الدينيه *
> 
> ...


* ضرورى جدا ارجاع دور الكنيسة القوى فى تربية النشء*
*مع المتابعة الاسريه*
*هام جدا*​


----------



## BITAR (21 سبتمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> جميل اوي القصه ديه
> 
> لانها بتعرف الناس الي فراحنين لما حد بيسلم
> ويقولو رجع للدين الصح
> ...


* للاسف بتصرفات هؤلاء الجهله بدينهم*
*يشجع المسلمين على ذلك*
*ربنا يرحمنا *​


----------



## BITAR (21 سبتمبر 2010)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> هى دى الخقيقية ان ما فيش حد بيروح الاسلام علشان الدين ​
> 
> 
> كلها اغراءت مادية وميول عاطفة كاذبة شكرا بيتر على الخبر​


*اكيد *
*لكن*
* هذه الاغراءات سبب رئيسى*
*لتركهم للنور والروح القدس وهيكل الله الساكن فبهم*
*ربنا موجود*​


----------



## BITAR (21 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *قصة رائعة *​
> *وياريت كل الناس تعرف ان اللى بياسلم مش عشان حابب الاسلام لكن عشان الظروف *
> *ربنا يحافظ على ولاده *
> *شكرا لك كتير استاذ بيتر*
> *سلام يسوع معك*​


* بالكنيسه والاسر والاشخاص انفسهم*
*نقدر ان نغير هذه الظروف الى الاحسن*
*حتى لا يفكر احد فى ترك حضن الاب السماوى*​


----------



## BITAR (21 سبتمبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> القصه دى تحذير قوى اللهجه لأى شخص بيسيب مسيحه وخلاصه من أجل منافع ماديه أو حب أو أى كلام فــــــــــارغ فى النهايه بعد مايهللوا بيهم شويه بيرموهم رمية الكلاب ويبوصلهم على أن انهم غير أمناء والوضع ده حصل مع ناس كتير فى المجتمع اللى عايش فيه.......ربنا يباركك وشكرا لنقل الخبر


* اكيد هذا ما يحدث ويتم رميهم لكلاب السكك*
*ربنا يرحم اولادة وينير حياتهم*​


----------



## BITAR (21 سبتمبر 2010)

m a r e e n قال:


> _*فعلا هو ده اللى بيحصل​*_
> _*يا جماعه خلو بالكو من عيالكو*_
> 
> _*شكرااااااا يا بيتر*_​


*للاسف بيخلوا*
*لكن*
*متأخر جدا*​


----------



## BITAR (21 سبتمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> فعلا حكاية مهمة جداااااااا​
> ويارب يحصل اتعاظ من خلالها
> خصوصا وان اللى مقدمها (محمد)
> ربنا موجود
> ميرسى استاذى لحضرتك​


*الاتعاظ منعدم بالنسبه لمن يفكر فى ترك دينة*
*لكن*
* الوعظ ضرورى جدا *
*واعتقد*
*الافتقاد ضرورى ايضا*
*وربنا موجود*​


----------



## BITAR (21 سبتمبر 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *للاسف ان نشوف في اهالي باسرنا المسيحيه بهالشكل*​
> 
> *والمشكله انهم مش بيعرفو ان اسلوبهم وتعاملهم مع ابنائهم هو السبب في اي شي بيصير*​
> *وبعدها يقولو ليه يا رب يصير هيك مع انهم هما السبب اصلا*​
> ...


* اكيد*
*كلام واقعى جدا*
*ربنا يحلها من عندة*​


----------



## BITAR (21 سبتمبر 2010)

salvation قال:


> _اولا احى هذا الصحفى لصراحتة _
> 
> _ثانيا مش عارف اقول المشكلة فين فى الاهل اللى مش بس امتنعوا عن الصرف على الفتاة كمان بخلوا عليها فى تعليم المسيحية كمان فين الكنيسة ودورها اعتقد لو البنت لقة حضن حنين يضمها فى الكنيسة مكنتش اترددت ثانية انها تترمى فى حمى _
> _مش عارف حاسس انى انا كمان مشترك فى مأسات كرستين _
> ...


* اتمنى ان تصل هذه الرساله*
*الى *
*كل الاسر المسيحية*​


----------



## BITAR (21 سبتمبر 2010)

coptic man قال:


> الاستاذ محمد البرغوثي
> 
> تحية تقدير بجد لانك صحفي فعلا وتدرك ماهي الصحافة
> 
> وشكرا يا استاذ بيتر لنقل الخبر


* نتمنى من هذه النوعيه الكثير*​


----------



## BITAR (21 سبتمبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> لازم يكون فى توعيه اكتر ومش بسبب مشاكل فى البيت مهما كانت صعوبتها​
> تلجأ لحل زى ده
> ربنا يحافظ على الجميع
> 
> ثانكس بيتر​


* يا ريت يكون فى توعية *
*وياريت الابناء يتعظوا من هذه البلاوى*​


----------



## BITAR (21 سبتمبر 2010)

فادية قال:


> *جميل جدا اخي العزيز*​
> *ودي هي الحقيقة بعينها*
> *لو في انسان فاهم المسيحية الحقيقية ولا مشاكل الدنيا كلها ولا كنوز الدنيا كلها هتخليه يغير عقيدته ومسيحيته *
> 
> *تسلم ايديك*​


* يا ريت الابناء يعقلوا*
*ويفكروا فى ابديتهم*
*ولا يلقوا فى الطريق المظلم*​


----------



## BITAR (21 سبتمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> ربنا يحمي بناته
> وتكون تجربه يتعظو منها
> ميرسي يا استاذ بيتر تسلم ايدك


* امين *
*يا رب احمى اولادك وبناتك *
*من هذه التجارب*​


----------



## BITAR (22 سبتمبر 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> ميرسى بيتر لإثارة هذه المشكلة المتكررة
> وياريت الأهالى يتعظوا ويحوطوا على بناتهم ويحرثوا على ذهابهم للكنيسة


* للاسف متكررة بدون اتعاظ*
*ربنا موجود*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا

على سيرة الموضوع دا 
 مرة كنت راكبة فى أحد المواصلات العامة 
و كانوا قاعدين ثلاثة شباب ملتحين ( سنة ) فى الكرسى اللى ورايا
 قاعدين بيتكلموا على واحد إسمه خميس 
و كيف أن الله هداه الى الاسلام
فرد واحد منهم و ماعجبهوش كلامهم 
و قالهم إنتوا عارفين خميس أسلم إزاى دا  و لا يعرف حاجة عن الاسلام 
دا يعتبر إحنا إشترناه 
أنا مش بأعتبره مسلم
فقلت فى نفسى ..............هايل واحد بيفهم أهو


----------



## MAJI (22 سبتمبر 2010)

اقتباس
*القصه دى تحذير قوى اللهجه لأى شخص بيسيب مسيحه وخلاصه من أجل منافع ماديه أو حب أو أى كلام فــــــــــارغ فى النهايه بعد مايهللوا بيهم شويه بيرموهم رمية الكلاب ويبوصلهم على أن انهم غير أمناء *
*على فكرة المسلمون يسمون المسيحيين الذين يأسلموا ب*
*               (( كلاب النصارى))*


----------



## BITAR (24 سبتمبر 2010)

mora22 قال:


> المؤثر فى القصه هو موقف الاسره علشان كده اى حاله تغير عن المسيحيه
> 
> او اى انحراف للابناء بيكون السبب الرئيسى عدم الاهتمام والاهمال الاسرى​


* اكيد للاسرة عامل مؤثر جدا *​


----------



## BITAR (24 سبتمبر 2010)

coptic_knight قال:


> *لو تم ذبح واحد منهم لما تكرر الامر مجددا​*
> *ان المسيحيين ضعفاء ويتخاذلون في شرفهم فلا تأسفوا عما يجري لنا*
> 
> *ولتنتظروا النجدة السمائية التي تعتبر البديل لخوفكم*​


* لا اتفق معك*
*لان *
*الذبح والارهاب ليس من طبع المحبيين*​


----------



## BITAR (24 سبتمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *هتيجي*​
> *هتيجي بان البنت هترجع للمسيح في يوم لو قلبها مش غليظ و اتعامت مع صوته *​
> *زي ربا قعوار كدا*​
> *ربنا يفتح عينيها*​
> ...


* ربنا يفتح قلبها قبل عينيها*​


----------



## BITAR (24 سبتمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> المال بعد الاحيان يفعل كل شيء
> 
> لهذا الرب حذرنا منه لم يكن يقصد الاغنياء
> 
> ...


* اكيد الفقر عامل مؤثر *
*فى عدم اهتمام الاسر ببناتها*
*وتحدث ما لا يحمد عقباه *
*خصوصا *
*النفوس الضعيفة *​


----------



## BITAR (24 سبتمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> هايدا حقيقة الوضع لكل بنت تذهب لهايدا الدين دون ادراك او وعى


* اكيد *
*ربنا ينير القلوب والعقول*
*وتعود الى اهلها*​


----------



## BITAR (24 سبتمبر 2010)

beleb 2000 قال:


> سلام المسيح يكون معكم التعليق الوحيد علي الوضوع ده وايلي يطمئنا ان ربنا بيشتغل معنا ومش سايب اولاده لوحدهم لان اعتراف صحفي بهذه الواقعه ليس الا تدخل من رب المجد يسوع واخيرا الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون امين


* فعلا صحفى له ضمير حى*​


----------



## BITAR (24 سبتمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *قصة جميله قوى *​
> 
> *ربنا يحمى كل اولادة*​


* ربنا يحمى كل اولادة* 
*ويحافظ عليهم*​


----------



## BITAR (24 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *زي ما قلت قبل كده​*
> *الاهل هما المسئوليين الاول في ده كله*
> *وبعد كده الكنيسه بتكون مسئوله برضه*
> *لان اهمال اولادنا جوه بيدورا علي الاهتمام بره*
> ...


* كلامك صحيح 100 %*
*وربنا يرحمنا *
*ويعطى هدوء للاسر *
*للاهتمام باولادها*​


----------



## BITAR (24 سبتمبر 2010)

twety قال:


> *كده احنا اكيييييييييييد اكيييييد فى مصر*
> *ربنا يرحم شعبه*
> *ويهديهم ويعرفهم ان الدين اعمال مش بالكلام*
> 
> *شكرا يا استاذنا *


* مصر ام العجائب*​


----------



## BITAR (24 سبتمبر 2010)

maji قال:


> هذا ما يسمى التصيد في الماء العكر
> استغلال الظروف المادية او الاجتماعية او حتى العاطفية
> بمارس مثل هذا العمل في الخليج للشغالات الفيلبينيات
> وايضا لكل مسيحي يعمل هناك ضاغطين عليه من خلال عمله
> ...


*وما اكثرة الماء العكر فى مصر*
*ربنا يرحمنا*​


----------



## BITAR (24 سبتمبر 2010)

dody2010 قال:


> ربنا يحافظ علي بناته في كل المسكونه


*يارب*
* امين*​


----------



## BITAR (24 سبتمبر 2010)

alcrusader قال:


> *الحق هنا عل الأهل أولاً، لأنه في البيت يتربى الإنسان.*
> *وثانياً هناك دور للكنيسة أيضاً. فعلى الكنيسة أن تهتم أكثر بهذه الحالات ، ولكن أنا أعرف أن الكنيسة مش قادرة تفعل كل شئ...*
> *لذلك لنصلي لهذه الناس كرمال الرب ينور طريقهم....*


* اكيد *
*الاهل العامل الاول والمهم*
*والكنيسه عامل اساسى *
*اكيد الصلاه *
*لابد من الصلاه من اجل هؤلاء*​


----------



## BITAR (24 سبتمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> على فكرة اغلبية البنات اللى بتروح كدة مش يعرفوا دة ولا دة​


* اذا المطلوب *
*دور موثر للاسر المسيحيه*​


----------



## BITAR (24 سبتمبر 2010)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> على سيرة الموضوع دا
> مرة كنت راكبة فى أحد المواصلات العامة
> ...


*عايزين من الى بيفهوا كتير*
*لانارة العقول عندهم*​


----------



## BITAR (24 سبتمبر 2010)

maji قال:


> اقتباس
> *القصه دى تحذير قوى اللهجه لأى شخص بيسيب مسيحه وخلاصه من أجل منافع ماديه أو حب أو أى كلام فــــــــــارغ فى النهايه بعد مايهللوا بيهم شويه بيرموهم رمية الكلاب ويبوصلهم على أن انهم غير أمناء *
> *على فكرة المسلمون يسمون المسيحيين الذين يأسلموا ب*
> *(( كلاب النصارى))*


* واضيف*
*ويتم رميهم*
*لكلاب السكك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

الموضوع دا تنبئه للشباب والبنات
ولازم يعرفوا ان اللي بينكر المسيح في العالم
مستحيل هيلاقي يوم راحه في البعد عنه
ويفتكر دايما
انه قالنا من ينكرني قدام الناس
انكره امام ملائكه ابي الذي في السموات



متابع باقي الموضوع


----------



## BITAR (26 سبتمبر 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> الموضوع دا تنبئه للشباب والبنات
> ولازم يعرفوا ان اللي بينكر المسيح في العالم
> مستحيل هيلاقي يوم راحه في البعد عنه
> ويفتكر دايما
> ...


* ومن له اذنان للسمع فليسمع*​


----------

